# Shepherd's pie without mashed potatoes?



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Shepherd's pie, because I don't like mashed potatoes very much. Does any one have a sh. pie recipe that uses potatoes, but not mashed? Thanks.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I like roasted and smashed turnips, with crispy shallots on top







. Or you could just make some pan fried diced onion kind of like a hash and then dump it on top and bake


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Have you tried just slicing them and placing them on top in a thick layer? You can also parboil them and cut them into chunks and layer that on top, or layer meat and potatoes and top with a pastry lid.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

I have also made it with rice on top. Slightly different but still really good!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I have diced potatoes before and just tossed them in with whatever veggies I put in and let them cook, covered, over medium heat until tender. It's really good that way too.


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 20, 2007)

how about sweet potatoes?


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

I just make my s pie on the stovetop, with no potato at all - we don't eat taters much at all. I serve it over ww pasta or brown rice or all by it's lonesome.


----------



## jighead (Aug 8, 2008)

If you want potatoes, slice them and do an au gratin type topping with lots of cheese and butter.

If you are into other toppings, try whipping up a batch of biscuit mix or corn bread and spread it on top. When I do it with corn bread, I add some rice, salsa and chillies to make mexican shepherd's pie.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Isn't shepherd's pie without mashed potatoes called 'stew'?

That isn't snark







:

ETA: then if you put a pie crust or some biscuit dough on top, isn't it called 'pot pie'?

I mean, I thought they were all the same thing. I know that traditionally, shepherd's pie would be made of goat or lamb plus venison or elk or elephant or something, but don't most people just make it from beef or whatever now?


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

I wonder if you could grate the potatoes, mix them in a bowl with a bit of oil & herbs and then put on top. I have never tried this but I think it would result in a cool crispy top...hmmm, might try this myself!


----------



## Lia & Eva's Mama (Jul 10, 2007)

i have made it with polenta (cornmeal) it turned out ok. I also grated some dry feta on toped it with a little sour cream then it tasted great!


----------

